# A7v8x-x Bios 8x auf 4x aber wie?!



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,


also ich habe ein Mainboard von Asus A7v8x-x

da wollte ich jetzt mal den Agp von 8x auf 4x runter schrauben. Aber das  ist, die AGP einstellungen sind grau und lassen sich nicht ändern, jemand ne idee wie ich da dran komme?!

Gre@tz Msv P!


----------



## Erpel (17. Dezember 2003)

Welche AGP-Einstellungen?
Die im Bios?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (18. Dezember 2003)

Japp genau die!


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (19. Dezember 2003)

keiner ne idee, wie ich die Einstellung im Bios editierbar mache?!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
bei mir kann ich das seit dem neusten Update verändern aber wieso willst du das verändern?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (19. Dezember 2003)

will ich verändern, weil mein Pc rumspinnt, und mir jemand empfohlen hat mal das runter zu schrauben da 8x manchmal probs macht.

neustes update hatte ich drauf vom bios danach ing garnix mehr, hab jetzt die 2. aktuellste. Aber lässt sich nicht ändern. denke mal das ich dafür irgend ne einstellung im bios auf enabled oder manuel setzen muss!


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (1. Januar 2004)

keiner ne idee?!


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Januar 2004)

Oh! Oh! Oh! Erzähle! Los! Wieso spinnt dein PC bzw. was macht er? Ich hab das gleiche Mainboard und auch mächtig Probs mit der Graka... hab eine (jaja *schäm*) GeForce FX 5900 Ultra. Könnte es daran liegen? Dann wäre ich nämlich auch sehr an einer Lösung interessiert.


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (2. Januar 2004)

Ach mein prob hab ich seid anfang und ich hab schon allllles probiert! *hmpf


hab ne radeon 9600pro drin, und es lüppt soweit alles. Aber wnen ich nen spiel spielen will, fliege ich nach einigen Minuten raus auf den Desktop, ohne fehlermeldung, etc.

Und jetzt hatte jemand geraten mal im bios die agp einstellungen auf 4x zusetzen, da 8x manchmal probs macht. Und was ist? ich kanns ncith ändern?! Ist grau udn nicht editierbar! *gummel


----------

